# Weird Sores on Tail. **Gross Pics**



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a 12 day old doeling. This morning she had loose stools. She also had these sores all over her tail. Her temp is 102.4.Acting fine, eating and jumping around. Any ideas? It's really weird and gross. The sores are raw, you can see in the picture the skin on some of the sores is brownish and dead. I cleaned it with warm water. Not sure what else to do. I have isolated her just incase she may pass it to the other babies. Thanks!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Does she have anything like this on her mouth? I am thinking possibly soremouth? Don't know, tho... seems that 12 days is pretty young for soremouth, but I am not sure. I know it can show up in other areas besides the mouth... one being the vulva...


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

It does remind me of something viral, with the pustules. If it isn't clearing up soon you should maybe take her to let the vet culture it.

Are you giving her Corid now or did you just?

This is what coccidiosis does to the inside of a kid's intestine. But that is inside not outside; and she would have bloody, loose stools and be *very sick.*

If it is soremouth, that is very contagious.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

use some clorohexiderm wash or Benydine wash try and keep it dry as possible sorry I can't spell either one of those it seems


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Is her pen limed? 

The sores weirdly match with the ones above and below almost as if something chemically burned as she had her tail clamped down.

I have never seen soremouth with this large of pustules broken or this much broken skin at one time., especially in this young of kid. Vicki


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

contact dermatitis?


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

staph?


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

:blush2 I started to say that I've seen staph diaper rashes look like this on human babies. Don't see how that could be a diaper rash. :really It's open to the air.


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay, thanks for all the help. I think I'll just keep her seperate, keep it clean, wash it with clorohexiderm wash, and watch her. As long as she is acting fine I will just keep an eye on her.
Her pen has not been limed. She is out on green grass and sleeps in a plastic house. She does not have sores anywhere else.
Thanks!
Jacquelynn


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

We had the same thing happen to us not long ago.
It started with a sore caused by hitting something then he would always wag his tail from that sore making more sores until it looked just like the pic. The sores in the pic. are all where I would think tail wagging would affect. We just put some wound spray on it until it healed. It took a long time though because he kept wagging! It also could have been bitten by something itchy to make it wag its tail more. I would keep an eye on her in case it is other things, but it looks just like our buckling. If you notice her wagging her tail more I would be sure that was the problem.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I was just wondering if it could have begun as a tiny infection, maybe staph, when she was tiny and have to remove those first mustard poops. You know how they stick on and have to be washed off. Maybe she just got a teeny infection from that and it has just been growing until it is suddenly all over her bottom. Some rashes are yeast infections too. I'd just keep her clean and away from the other kids for a while, like you are doing. Watch her for fever and make sure she has normal appetite and playing like a normal kid. Any sign of fever or anything, I'd get her looked at though. Kids can go down very quickly. Hope she's better soon. 

I asked about the Corid because I thought maybe she could be having some kind of reaction to it coming out her little bottom. Any animal can be sensitive to any substance, though the majority aren't. She's really too young to be taking in much of anything but milk. Surely she's not reacting to goat milk.

You did say she has loose BMs. Maybe they have extra bile in them or something which is hard on that little sensitive area. Since there are pustules I am still inclined to think it is an infection, maybe staph or a viral infection, or as Vicki said, contact dermatitis (like poison ivy rash) What is her bedding made of?


----------



## judyvansmith (Apr 2, 2008)

I have two kids 3 weeks old that have the same thing under their tails.They don't have runny stools though. I think it is from their Dam eating poison oak, which is coming up every where here and the goats love. Then the Dam licks her babies bottoms. I put aloe on mine tonight and I came in to get on the list to see if anyone else had had their babies get poison oak under their tails. I have it on me from the goats too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That could very well be it Judy I get poison oak from the goats but they never get sores however the babies were never out there in that area to get it and are bottle babies so mom isn't licking their bottoms.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I was going to say that I have seen human diaper rashes like that when babies have that caustic diarhhea.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I had this happen to an yearling milker last year, I used walmart brand zinc oxide diaper rash ointment cleared it right up. I just slathered in on twice a day and it was gone in about a week.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Contact dermatitis doesn't have to be poison ivy. It can come from touching anything that you are sensitive enough to that it cauuses a rash. We do call poison ivy a contact dermatitis in the medical world because you'll get a rash within 24 to 48 hours, depending on how sensitive you are to contact with the oils of the plant, if you are sensitive at all. And don't fool yourself that you can't have it, because you never have had it. I spent most of my life not ever getting a PI rash just to become sensitive to it in my 40s. And so sensitive that it has sent me to the ER twice with wheezing. Anybody can become sensitized to anything any time. And yes, I get a rash from my goats and my outdoor cats and my dog. I even got it from a jacket I had worn in the woods once when I put it on a whole year after I had worn it in the woods before, not realizing I had contacted PI on the jacket last year. It helps if you know you've been exposed to grab your nice bar of goat's milk soap and scrub down really well as soon as possible after you've touched it. :biggrin

Even adults get a sore tusshie from stuff that causes the release of extra bile, like spicy or fatty foods. You know it happens. Don't roll your eyes.


----------



## judyvansmith (Apr 2, 2008)

When I get poison oak on me it turns to blisters then when I scratch it, to sores. That is the most awful itch in the world ! I didn't get it till after I was 40 years old either ...


----------



## judyvansmith (Apr 2, 2008)

Autumn, I had not thought of diaper rash ointment, the zinc oxide will not taste good to the doe either. Thanks !


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I know this is gonna sound weird, but one of my daughters would get a diaper rash like this everytime she ate grapes or raisins, and it was instant. You could change her immediately when she pooped and she would have red raw sores - caustic diarrhea. 

On your doeling it really does look like the top and bottom sores match up - like her tail was stuck down to her bottom - maybe caustic diarrhea as the glue? I dunno - it does look painful.

Let us know how you treat this and how she responds. Good luck.

Anne


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

You know, I saw one of my does squat to urinate with one of her kids right under her rear this evening. It's a long shot, but it could have happened. If I hadn't seen her and moved the kid it would have gotten soaked. A doe's urine is stronger. Then if baby girl curled up to take a few hours nap, as they will do when fed, with a urine soaked tail this really would be a sort of "diaper" rash. I would think zinc oxide might help. It would be better than antibiotic cream because the latter is just going to keep the area moist, even though it would fight germs for a while. Since she has pustules the area looks like it ought to be dried out instead. Zinc Oxide will do that. 

It's like a fever blister (a herpes simplex virus) you want to keep the blister dried out so you use a product with salacilic acid in it like Carmex to dry the blister. (Better yet, you get some Abreva, which is expensive, but it really, really works to fight the virus; and my fever blisters are gone in a fractionn of the time it normally takes. It only takes a tiny dab too, so one little tube lasts me through several outbreaks.) If you just have chapped, dry lips on the other hand, you want the best moisturizing lip balm you can get. But; if you use that on a herpes simplex outbreak, your mouth will keep getting more sores forever. :down


----------



## judyvansmith (Apr 2, 2008)

Jacquelynn how is your kid doing ? I hope better by now. I have been doing Autumn's zinc oxide ointment for 8 days now and it is all but gone off my little ones. I am treating 3 of my 9 kids. One more had it the 2ND day but I put the zinc oxide right on it and it did not get as bad as it did on the other two. All are almost cleared up. I am going to keep it up till all the rough skin is nice and smooth again. What ever it was the zinc oxide worked on mine. Thanks much !


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

What about using something like Preperation H to shrink the tissues?? Worth a go I suppose. I hope your kid is feeling better soon.


----------

